

Goo.gl URL shortener open to everyone - nikosdimopoulos
http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/goo-gl-url-shortener/

======
tokenadult
What about that question about the privacy of people's Google Maps links? Is
that an important concern?

~~~
nikosdimopoulos
A user has asked exactly that in Matt Cutts's blog.

I am too interested for the reply to those concerns.

~~~
studer
I'm probably unusually dense today, but I don't understand the "Can't I find
out where you live by seeing your goo.gl links" part of that question. How do
I get to see someone else's links?

